# A pair of PRR BH50 centipede helpers



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

posted on the Altoona Works Facebook site today

circa 1956


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Certainly an interesting experiment to say the least. They never had the desired impact on the rails due to the repair costs involved.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baldwin_DR-12-8-1500/2 the actual Baldwin model number.

Carl


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I personially love the centipede, and would love to have one in HO scale!!


----------

